# Sporterizing a mosin Nagant...Need advice on iron sight installation



## usmc2112 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have decided to sporterize a Mosin-nagant, barrel has been cut to 16 1/2, stock has been cut down at the wrist.  gun shoots good,  I nicknamed it "little dragon" because it makes a 2 foot long flame cloud when the trigger is pulled. This is going ot be my "knock around brush gun" and I would like to stay away from scopes. I have a question about after market iron sights:

How do you remove the rear factory sight? 

What type of rear sight would you go with? Buckhorn? williams adjustable? English 3-leaf? or another type of rear sight? 

Where is the best place to install a williams-style rear sight?  I"m assuming I CANNOT drill and tap over the chamber, what about over the bolt lug area?  What area of the barrel is safe to drill and tap over?


----------



## density1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would put a "MOJO" rear sight on it. Have done this with my 91/30. 
The orginal rear sight can be removed by pushing out the retaining pin. Then push the rear sight down and back. There is a leaf spring under the sight you will have to fight.


----------



## DTHILLA (Jun 22, 2014)

I second the Mojo.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 23, 2014)

I third the Mojo or other ghost ring.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jun 24, 2014)

The rear sight is removed like so: 
Remove the leaf and spring by knocking out the pin holding it in. 
Knock out the two pins holding the base in. 
The base is dovetailed onto the barrel along boreline. Try to tap the base forward to get it off. If it moves, great! If not, you are unlucky enough to have the rear sight base soldered on. You will need to heat it up to loosen the solder then tap it forward.

Removing the rear base will leave a dovetail sitting on top of the barrel, probably with some rust and a little bit of solder.


----------



## Warrenco (Jul 25, 2014)

Brother has a mojo on his. Good sight


----------



## olcop (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice looking job on the conversion and refinishing the stock.
Have you considerate a Red Dot or is that not practical for your need?
Also kudos for choosing the Mosin---I love em, and there is a wealth of info on the web about them.
I'll send you a pm with some of the sites.
olcop


----------

